# sniffing traffic on enc0 with tcpdump



## doughy (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm using StrongSwan for a VPN using a Microsoft client and a FreeBSD server. Unfortunately I can't get it to work. I compiled a kernel adding enc support and tried sniffing traffic on the FreeBSD machine using *tcpdump -i enc0*. The problem is when I do this tcpdump says:

```
tcpdump: WARNING: enc0: no IPv4 address assigned
```
What should this ip address be set to?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 19, 2011)

It's not an error, it's a warning/statement of fact. You can run tcpdump on interfaces without an IP address.


----------

